# LOTR Inspired Scape



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would like to see the set up in a better light. Any way of adding a drop light or something above, or in front of it? That back light through the window makes it hard to see. 

The wood should be arching over the set up, sort of like a tree with a long branch.

Turn the cave a bit (maybe 45 degrees? Maybe not quite so far- try a few angles) and bring it forward along that side of the tank. Flat at the back makes it look like it is in the same plane as the statues (obviously, it is) and this contributes to the flat effect. 

Having the statues centered makes this a symmetrical layout, which may be simple to set up, but is tricky to pull off nicely. If you kept the statues at the same distance and spacing from each other, but rotated them as a unit, perhaps moved them along the back a bit to the left or right that might also contribute to the 3-D effect, and get rid of the symmetry. 

In all 3 set ups I see one thing that makes it a tricky set up. 
The 3 design elements are not connected in any way. It is like 3 different pictures in a museum, with no common theme. Sure, each could be nice in itself, but in this set up you want the 3 elements to relate to each other. 

Are the statues guarding a cave entrance that is in the same cliff as the cave you are using? Make a continuous ridge of rock to connect them. 
Are the statues _not_ related to the cave? Maybe make them part of the 'tree branch' portion of the set up, with the branch arching over them, then add some of the same kind of stone as the cave is made of (Larger than the pieces you are using to prop up the branch). Perhaps use the mid-sized pieces to help outline the path. At least then the cave, the branch and the pathway are on the same mountain, with outcroppings of rock showing through here and there.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Set it up so that the Argonath are at the edges of a river in the substrate, and there are cliff walls built up on either side of them, so it looks like what it looks like in the movie.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2012)

That could be very original! But I think you should make a much bigger rocky aquascape that would look like the mountains where the statues are. Something with tall rocks a bit like this in which you would include the statues :









edit : it seems sometimes the image doesn't display correctly so here is the link
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2012/show242.html


I also have a tank inspired by LOTR, the aquascape is based on the dead marshes of Mordor :











Just kidding, I took this picture after I added Flourite Black Sand that was not nearly rinsed enough.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Haha, funny picture, Cthulhu.

I think this is a great idea! Those statues look great. I agree with the others. I think the elements need to be connected better. I'd suggest moving the statues to the far left corner and angling out the path, so each statute is on opposite sides of the 90-degree corner where the side and back glass meet. Place more rock next to them, like others suggested, to create a cliff/rock wall look.


----------



## mvbis (Mar 10, 2014)

LOLOL cthulhu.

Anyway, I like setup 2, though I agree it would look better if you shift both statues at an angle.


----------



## WinterMadness (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice, much appreciated.

Will make some modifications and see if I can improve.

Shall also try get better photo quality too.

More to come..

Cheers.

Edit: Nice pic Cthulhu haha!


----------



## WinterMadness (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

That looks a lot better. I would still prefer more rocks to make it seem mountainous. Try adding smaller ones on top of and around the larger ones. Also the path between should be clear of rocks. This really will be nice looking tank.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

This has an Oliver Knott feel to it all over. Interesting


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

If you wanted crazy attention to detail, you should take some of that Marine grade putty/cement and attach the figures to the rocks that you're putting in the tank. That way it will look like they were actually carved from the rock.


----------



## WinterMadness (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks again for the feedback!

I have a few more days to play around until my lights come. Will try fill it out a bit more.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that last picture you posted looks really good.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! I'm a big LOTR fan, so this has got my attention! 

Watch that scene again and try to mimic the entire setup, maybe purchase more stones to work with.

Looking forward to what you come up with!


----------



## EChord (May 4, 2014)

Liking the scape, but the wood feels like it's screwing up the perspective. As my eye reads from left to right, the brakes get thrown on as soon as I hit the wood and I try to sort it out. If I were you, I'd lose the wood and stick to rocks.

You also might want to try lifting the existing rocks behind the statues a bit higher to give more of a towering feel. Right now the rocks look a bit hidden. I think to work right and give the proper perspective, the rock needs to give the sense of dwarfing the statues.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

LOTR is a great idea for a themed scape--lot of possibilities because of such a large merchandise aftermarket. 

I always wanted to find a convincing black monolith to stick in my tank like 2001.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2012)

goodbytes said:


> I always wanted to find a convincing black monolith to stick in my tank like 2001.


Make it a food dispenser and watch all the fish gather around it and worship it


----------



## Imzadi (Jul 25, 2014)

I have these same bookends. Never thought to use them in a tank. Looking forward to see what you come up with. I agree that the rocks should be built up on either side to look like the mountains. You could always do the styrofoam thing with a backdrop as well.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

you need smeagol in there


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you fill the tank? Would really like to see your progress.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Very cool idea! Then again, I really like LOTR. I'd try to arrange them to create the impression of a river or canyon between the two. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

David


----------



## Alan79 (Nov 17, 2013)

The size of the driftwood in relation to the Argonaths bothers me (that and the fact they look like they are taking selfies). 

If you are sticking with the LOTR theme I think you would do better to have a few smaller sticks that are dwarfed by the cliff and statues. I would try and find 4-5 small similar sticks you could tie/glue moss to and make a grove of trees (straight sticks and Chrstmas tree moss can make good imitations of pine trees). I look forwards to seeing the finished product.


----------

